# Truth about HaiYan zhuang



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Aug 4, 2010)

When Chris came to china, I look him as a friend. I took him to a TV show, but after the director
record all the program they still do not record him. I tell the director if you do not let him show on the TV, please give up to show our video on TV. Otherwise I will charge you. I just want the director according to what he had promise to me. I look chris as a friend, I must protect my friend. Finally the director record him. I tell director chris brought WCA to china. He does much for Chinese cuber.For A long time I look him as a friend. I show him to many of my friends.

But by the end of last year, I heard someone told me, WCA want change the BLD rules, because my speed is too fast, others have no chance. I feel it is very funny. But I really do not care if modify the rules. I will accord the rules to attend the competition. 

There have something happens during the competition on December last year. I find maybe chris only want BLD hold one round. This makes me feel maybe someone do not want me have more chance. I still look him as my friend. I am not care. But for Chinese habit maybe better chris should tell me if he have some difficulty to makes he have to give me only one round. If he explains to me I will agree him. But he says nothing to me. 

When I attend the Hangzhou open this year. There have a cuber who want solve 4*4*4 BLD.Only one cuber attend 4*4*4 BLD, so nobody want hold 4*4*4 BLD.Even MingZheng and chris. But finally chris give him chance to hold 4*4*4 BLD for himself. The day before the competition I ask the organizer how many round will the BLD be. He told me two round. 11:00AM and 3:00PM.I am very happy. I told him maybe someone do not want me have two round chance. There have 16 cuber attend the 3*3*3 BLD. 

After I solve the first round, everybody want me break the WR. The organizer and the others told me, the final will begin on 3:00PM. I practice much in the afternoon. But it is 3:00PM, I ask Mingzheng when should the competition begin. He told me only one round, he announces it on MF8. But I do not visit MF8 recently and many cuber do not visit it. So I ask the organizer what happened. He said he write the schedule 3 days ago. It do have two round. But When he ask another organizer, the other organizer told him Mingzheng change it two days ago .He change the 3*3 BLD to one round and add 4*4 BLD.. I have attended so many competition , every competitors can get a paper about the schedule .I do ask the organizer for the schedule that morning he said no one print it. Normally WCA delegate help us print the schedule.

The organizer asks MingZheng if he can add one round. MingZheng said of course. BLD will hold After 3*3 final finished. I wait about 30 minutes, suddenly I find my flight is 7:00PM. So I ask MingZheng if the BLD can hold on 4:00PM. Of course, he agree.Everybody wait 4:00P to begin BLD.
But at that time chris told me he do not agree. I think he is just joke. But after a minute he discuss something in secret with MingZheng. MingZheng told the organizer he cancel the second round. The organizer want hold two round very much. He talk about this with Ming Zheng again and again. But Ming Zheng still do not agree. I have to ask Ming Zheng myself. He do not agree. I told him, everybody told me have two round ,why do you told me only one round left. He said he change the schedule two days ago. I said but I do not know that ,even the organizer do not know that. And there have no one schedule in the competition place. He said I write in on MF8, you should visit it yourself. I said I just attend the WCA competition I do not need visit MF8. MF8 is not WCA’s official site.
I ask him, why 3 days ago the BLD have 2 round but you change it to 1 round 2 days ago. And why you change it to 4*4 BLD instead. Everybody know the things of 4*4 BLD. Ouyang want attend 4*4 BLD. Many cuber laugh at Ouyang some days ago. No one wants hold for him. Chirs do not want hold for him.Ming zheng do not want also.He told many cuber he do not want,because he think only hold for him waste time it is unfair for others. But chris is ouyang’s friend.. Finally they add the 4*4 BLD for him. So I ask Ming zheng, Ouyang is your and chris’s friend , so you add 4*4 BLD for him and change 3*3 BLD to one round. For 3*3 BLD there have 16 cubers. In order to hold 4*4 BLD for only one cuber you give up 16 cubers. What I have said make him become angary. He said :I think Chinese always hold two round for you is unfair for others. What he said makes me very angary ,I really realize what chris said to him. Why do not you think hold 4*4 BLD for chris and your friend is umfair? It is really unfair. For your friend you add 4*4 for him you think it is fair.. But for me. Chinese always hold two round for me is unfair . We begin to strife.


I really feel very unfair that time. I pick up the microphone and announce: I feel very unfair about today’s competition. Organizer and every cuber told me 3*3 BLD have 2 round but when I want to competite Mingzheng told me only have one round. There have no schedule pager here. No one know the schudle ,it is his breach of duty .And in order to add 4*4 BLD for his friend he changes the two round BLD to only one round.This WCA delegate is not worth his salt.
Finally I said what I want said for almost one year. Chinese cuber should choose our own WCA delegate. Chinese cuber need democracy. We do not want the appoint people by favouritism. In China ,WCA delegate only choose his friends as the new WCA delegate. It is very unfair. The world is a democracy world. We need to choose the WCA delegate justice ourselves. Every cuber applauds for me. Every cuber want choose our own WCA delegate for a long time.


Chris find things go bad. He ask me what happened. He told the organizer how many round is determined by the organizer does not determined by the WCA delegate. They can hold two round. But I do not want compete. I told chris we need the WCA delegate choosed by Chinese cuber ourselves.

That competition is Mingzheng’s first competition. Before that competiton.,China have only one WCA delegate. Every cuber wants more WCA delegate .But it seems WCA never heard our voice.

I need thanks ron. I remember I have ever write mail to him and tell him we need 4-5 delegate.
This is his reply:

Dear Danyang, 
We received an e-mail from Hai Yan Zhuang about the need for more WCA delegates in China. He says that the number of competitions in China is growing fast and asks to appoint more WCA delegates for China. Could you please advise us on the following: - how many WCA delegates are needed for China for 2009/2010? - in which areas of China do we need WCA delegates? Requirements for WCA delegates: - must be a very trustworthy person - must know the WCA regulations by heart - must be a strong person who can convince people to behave according to the spirit of WCA and follow the regulations of WCA - must be recommended by another WCA delegate Could you please talk to the Chinese community and recommend new WCA delegates (given the areas of China where competitions are held)?
Thanks, Ron

I am appreciate Ron , but I do not know why Danyang give up this chance. He only recommend one delegate. And he never meet Mingzheng before. I really do not want say how can Mingzheng become a delegate…………………

You know in China no one like undemocratic. We need more WCA delegate for a long time. There sale 20000000 cubes last year. There have many nonWCA competition in China each month. We want more delegates. Just as you see, there have 6 WR in China now. We do really need more delegates.

Many president of cube club in each province want get delegate to hold their own competition. They ask me to talk about this with chirs, but we never get his response. They also talked about this with him. He never agree them.. We told him we need choose the WCA delegate ourselves and after we choose we will ask him if the man is fit. If the man do not fit,we will recommends others but he never reference our Chinese cubers opinion. There have a gap between chris and Chinese cuber..

I like cube .I do not want things goes bad. I try to make better relation with him. He said the reason WCA want ban me is that I always ask two round during the competiton.

Ok ，I will said what happened during recent competition.
4 April. The organizer is my friend .He want hold 2 round for me..I break WR 2 times in the first round.. Chris ask me better do not begin the second round. Actrually When I find there have only 4 competitor I think two round is a shame.
During that competition ,I think a friend is better than a enemy. I do not want remember what happened in Hangzhou. I want have good realationship with chris. I still try to be his friend.And I also try to persuade him to give us more delegate. We want recommend a best man. Every WCA delegate in China and cuber think his is fit for a better delegate. But It seem chris never hear our point of view .

24 April zhengzhou open.

It is my hometown. Every cuber and organizer want me go there, they invite me there and give me two round. Today I call the organizer and ask him have I ever ask you must hold 2 round for me. He said never. Every cuber want you break WR.
After the first round .The organizer told me Mingzheng do not want hold two round .There have only 6 competitors. I also think it is not fit for two round. For me, I think if there have no more than 8 cuber ,I will never do 2 round. It is my rule.

1 May Beijing open.
I give the competition 700$ sponsor of Alpa cube company. And also 120 Alpha cubes. I know there have many cuber attend the BLD. So I ask the holder can I have two round. I do ask for two rounds. If ask for two round is also guilty ，I have nothing to say. The organizer told me there must have two rounds. But the BLD change to 1 round. I really feel unhappy. I think I have right to complain. But I do noting during the competiton. That night the leader of other city also want me talk about with chris about the delegate, But he sill as before., He even never want talk with us. Ok.


8 11 may Beijing Daxue

I know chris do not want talk with me about the delegate. I give up. Others talk with him.
It seems that he maybe want talk with us about this.
This makes me very happy .We even finds chance.



7 May Taiyuan open
All the competitor is the member of my own forum. They are all my friend, They hold 2 round for me. I never need ask them hold 2 round for me. But that time I change my mind. I do not want break WR. I tell chris I do not want break. Becauese I really do not want others say me always have so many chance. The second round I get 3 DNF. I tell the organizer. I do that on purpose. 


That time. Fangyuan Chang told me.WCA Board want change the BLD rule so that restrict me break the WR Last year. Chris do not agree with them .He help me. I says thank you to chris.I really think there have no gap between me and chris. I think chris finally want give us the WCA delegate of our own. Everyone think he will do that.

But suddenly Fangyuan Chang becomes a WCA delegate. No one ever told us. Even Fangyuan Chang do not dare tell to anybody. Many leader in different city unhappy. Chris choose WCA delegate never talk with Chinese cuber. This is the contradiction origin between chris and many cuber leader in different city. There realy have a big a great gulf fixed between chris and Chinese cuber.
Although every cuber leader feel chirs do not respect us, but I do not want things go bad.I announce Fangyuan Chang be the new delegate in our Chinese cube forum.It is funny your delegate is announced by me. Fangyuan Chang ask me do that.I think my support can makes more cuber identify with her ..

For a long time I think chris maybe already change his mind. Maybe he want give us delegate choose by ourselves. I do not care about the delegate again. But my fault. After I back from Indonesia two weeks ago.I find he write in our forum that Honghou open should ban me. 5 months have passed, I do not know why he say that again. I call him。If you want ban me you should told me 5 months ago. And everything is passed I even feel you agree give us delegate, so I am respect you .But I do not know why you says that again. I ask him to delete what he said. He says ok. But he do not have time. So I ask him again. I will ask others to help me delete. He agrees. So I delete it myself and ask Fangyan chang to Edited it. Otherwise Chirs will angary. Fangyuang Chang agree with me. But she never do that.. The second day chris find I edit it..He write many worlds to revile me. I do not know why he become so mad. I do nothing for him for a long time. He say ban me I also do not angry. I have to write him again. I said he is so dogmatism. He must ask the Opinion of Chinese cuber. No one approve his dictatorship. Because he scold me, I have to give him some strike back.
Everyone even Changfang yuan think he should not do that this time. He should not write Hanghzou Open again.And he should not abuse me.

If he think there have something should talk with me about the Hanzhou open, he should talk with me directly. Maybe I could agree with him. But I will also tell him what his wrong.

For me if I want have two rounds, it is guilty. Is it really guilty? Maybe everybody in the world think me is guilty. Or no one think me guilty. I do not know which one I hurt？ My fast speed is my guilty?

After Hangzhou open ，I promise I will do nothing during other competition. I really do nothing during the competition. Even the 2 round belongs to me are canceled.I want stay equanimity even the worse happen. 

Fangyuan chang also give me two round two days ago. There have 15 cubers.She ask me for a long time. In order to save time, the two rounds will hold together. But when the competition hold Fangyuan Chang is not in the room. Chris asks for 1 round again. I have already used to this situation. For me two round is guilty. So I do not care. After Fangyuan Chang back. I ask her 2 round why becomes 1 round again. She said she will watch the time ,if the time is enough, she will give me 1 round again. Actually I do not care if there have 2 rounds.I told me I need not angry. For a long time I told myself 1 round is ok. Do not care so much. I practice again. Finally ,there have no second round . I ask Fangyuan Chang.You told me there have two round ,why do not you write it in on the schedule. She said if she write it on the schedule chris will never agree. You will never have chance to get 2 round this time. It seems it become a war of how many round. And I will always be the loser. 
And if I want 2 round I will be guilty, Fangyuang chang is my best friend.I can told my unhappy to her. I still do nothing during the competition. But I think I have right to feel unhappy.


For a long time our Chinese cuber leader in different city talk with chris. Our Chinese cube association and WCA are one family. I tell Fangyuan Chang many times. We want we can work together for our cube competition. Actrully ,all the competitions hold in China are hold by the cuber leader in different city.They dedicate much for the competitions. But finally chris never really want work with us together. We show our attitude many times ,but he never agree us one times. We never want enforce him accept our delegate person(s) selected. But we do need someone choose by ourselves.I have told him we can recommend one to him. If he feel not good.We will recommend another one. Until he think he is fit.

I think ,after all the competition is hold by Chinese cuber. We support and respect WCA for a long time. But WCA ,maybe it is chirs always like a dictator. I think WCA want hold better competition in China, at least should respect the Chinese cuber’s viewpoint.

Everybody know what happened.
1.	How many round.
2.	We need our own delegate.
This is the basic contradiction

I have ever told T and want ask he tell the wca delegate in Japan what happened in china. But I am not good at write English .Maybe I told yours early is better.

I have said I do not want something happened in competition again. Yes I myself think I should not do that during Hanghzou Competition.It is not fit.

But is chris really have no mistake? Should he try to understand and belong into Chinese cuber. It seems he is far from Chinese cuber.


Should WCA think of the WCA delegate appoint rule? 

I suggest change the BLD to one round.

I have told yours what happened in China. I still admit WCA and even admit chris.
No one want thing goes bad.

My last words: I have ever dream for a long time,WCA and Chinese cuber are one family.
Thank you for you take so long time o read it.

Best Regards
Haiyan Zhuang



>>1) Hangzhou Open 2010. When you used the microphone and did you 
announcement about your unhappiness regarding the competition, were you 
aware that other competitors were competing and that you thus distracted 
them by your announcement?
I do really not aware that during that time. It is my mistake.
But everybody applaud for me.


>>2) In your reply letter, you refer to the following competitions:
4 April
http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=XianSpring2010

24 April Zhhengzhou Open 
http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=HenanOpen2010 

7 May Taiyuan Open (do you mean 30 May?) http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=Taiyuan2010

11 May Beijing Daxue
http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=BeijingSideEventsSupplement2010

3) My summary of Shanghai Winter Cubing Festival 2010 (7 Feb) reads


"Several timers and displays were borrowed from Haiyan Zhuang by the 
competition organisers. Weeks before the competition, Haiyan Zhuang 
calls the organisers repeatedly asking for two rounds of Rubik's Cube 
blindfolded and said that he otherwise would not attend the competition. 
The organisers did not find it suitable with two rounds because of the 
limited amount of participants in that event. However, with the Hangzhou 
Open 2010 in fresh memory, the organisers were afraid that Haiyan Zhuang 
might disrupt the competition. Thus, after discussion with the WCA 
delegate, they included a second round in the schedule, and Haiyan 
Zhuang was satisfied with it."

What are your comments regarding this? Where you aware that the 
organisers felt threaten by you?


Dear:Anders 
>>"Several timers and displays were borrowed from Haiyan Zhuang by the 
competition organisers. Weeks before the competition, Haiyan Zhuang 
calls the organisers repeatedly asking for two rounds of Rubik's Cube 
blindfolded and said that he otherwise would not attend the competition. 

Yes Shuang Chen ask me for the timer at least 40 days before the competition.I want support the
competition. When he borrow the timer from me ,I ask him how many round will there be. He said two round. I do not treat him I think he want hold two round .

>>The organisers did not find it suitable with two rounds because of the 
limited amount of participants in that event.

There have 10 cubers attend the competition and 7 cubers success ,it is fit to hold 2 round. It is fit the WCA BLD rules. I think you can find the truth in the WCA Web site.


>>However, with the Hangzhou 
Open 2010 in fresh memory, the organisers were afraid that Haiyan Zhuang 
might disrupt the competition. Thus, after discussion with the WCA 
delegate, they included a second round in the schedule, and Haiyan 
Zhuang was satisfied with it."

I think this sentence should be changed to:
However, with the Hangzhou Open 2010 in fresh memory, Ming Zheng want changed the BLD to 1 round again. When I heard that I told Shuang Chen, if the BLD change to one round I will not attend the competition. The flight cost is enough to hold one competition. I do not think it worth to waste so much money to attend a competiton which only have one round BLD. Because the flight cost is paid by myself, no one company supports me the money this time.
I also told ShuangChen not matter how many round the BLD is. I will support the competiton forever. I wish the competition hold well. I will still support them the timer.

You know during the Hangzhou competion I tell every cuber the WCA delegate should be chosed by Chinese cube ourselves. This hurt another man very much. Xiaobo Jin the organizer of ShangHai open. Maybe he writes the mail above to you. Ming Zheng tell him I do not want Xiaobo Jin be the new WCA delegate. They have unofficial decision that Xiaobo Jin will be the new delegate. So Xiaobo Jin begin to hate me. This is the reason why he write that to you. I have a suggestion if what he write is not truth ,should WCA ban him?


4) At Inner Mongolia, the schedule announced a first round for both 
2x2x2 and Rubik's Cube Blindfolded, and a second round would be added if 
there were time. There were 39 competitors in 2x2x2 and 9 in Rubik's 
Cube blindfolded. I know that you wanted a second round of Rubik's Cube 
blindfolded, but what is your opinion regarding the fact that there were 
no second round of 2x2x2?

FangYan Chang told me if there have time he will add two round for both 2x2x2 and
BLD. She said there have 3 WCA delegate here. Myabe she can hold it in different room.She also
told me everybody want watch my BLD ,so better hold BLD with 2x2x2 together.
1 month before the competiton she told me there will have two round of BLD. 3 days before she told me better hold two round together .If somebody success he can begin the second round at once. This can ,make the tow round finish together., Because the man who can success will be very fast. I tell her:”You need not care me .The competition is the most important.You can arrange the time you want.”You can ask her about this here:
http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=InnerMongolia2010

5) Is there any other person that you want me to contact during my 
investigation that you feel could explain the situation?
You can ask the competition organizer I supply link to you above.


6) There have 7 Chinese cuber talked with Chris even whole night 2 days ago.
We ask him 3 questions. He said the 3 questions is truth.
1: He have ever said many times and said to Several cubers that: Chinese always hold BLD 2 round for Haiyan Zhuang is unfair for foreigner.
We ask him why hold 2 rounds are unfair for foreigner. We are according to the WCA rules.Your rules. We do nothing wrong.
He open his mouth and say nothing for a long time.. He has nothing to say. He agrees he have ever said that.

2: The organizer of Hangzhou ask him for 2 round many times. I never ask for him. He said he never heard the organizer for him. He tell a lie. You can ask the orginzer here: http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=HangzhouOpen2010
The organizer want hold 2 round very much. You can ask the organizer.

3:Ok .How can Chris know I want 2 round He said maybe they ask for Ming Zheng. Ok. They ask for Mingzheng. But Why do not you agree to give 2 round. He said, the time is not enough. I ask him, the whole competition is finished on 4:30 PM. The time is enough, every cuber during that competition can give you proof for the time. He has noting two say. He can not explain for his mistake. Eveyboday saw him can not stop tremble that night. Because he know he lie and he realize his mistake. He never told the real truth about HangZhou open to WCA Board.

We ask him about the 3 question above , do you think you are mistake.He said no. But everybody told him you are wrong.
If you want I can ask the man who were here to tell you what Chris said.

7) About the suspend , every Chinese cuber think it is not fit. WCA do not know the whole truth now. It is not fit to forbid me attend the competition now. This mistake decision will make Chinese lose trust foe WCA.Further you if WCA want suspend me they need also suspend Chris .If they wan ban me they need also ban Chris. He make a big mistake, He hurt Chinese very much.
Another suggestion，if what Xiaobo Jin said about the ShangHai open is not truth. Can WCA ban him?


“Chinese always hold BLD 2 round for Haiyan Zhuang is unfair for foreigner.” These words hurt not only me but Chinese forever.


Sorry for waste you so many time.
Thank you very much for your investigation. 



There have a cuber named r_517I have ever give him 8 cubes when he in Ireland . There have a competition will be hold on August on ShangHai. When Fangyuan Chang ask if Xiaobo jin

Want hold it. He said he do not want. So a man called Tianping want hold it. But when Tianping Begin to prepare for the competiton. Xiaobo jin set up a defend group to.They told Tianping.The competiton must be hold by Xiaobo Jin . Because he is the new default WCA delegate. So Tianping must do what Xiaobo Jin ask him do. Otherwise the competiton will not be WCA. He will be the WCA delegate everybody must do what he want him do .He ask many cuber to disturb Tianping and threaten him. This makes him can do nothing and fell smarting. He have to ask me help him . Becauese he think maybe I can help him. I heard what he said.I fell very unfair. I call Xiaobo JIan and denounce him. He do not dare harm TianPing Anymore. I told him never obstruct the WCA competiton. He do not hurt the competition again, He begin to ask his group to abuse me. I just keep peace and like I hear nothing,
After WCA want ban me. Xiaobo Jin ask his group abuse me whole day. This make me very 
Painful. Becauese no one cuber in China know the truth. Their taunt make the man do not know what happened do not trust me.They abuse me again and use different account,They hurt me much.

r_517 isXiaoBojin’s friend and he is also in the defend group.He is the man abuse me most. He abuse me many and mang times. But now in Chinese forum no one trusts him. Because they know he know nothing about what happened and he is Belongs to ShangHai defend group. No one trusts him again.

I find he begin to lie here.I have to write the truth her. Dear administrator,if you find someone whose Ip is form Chinese Shanghai .or Guangzhou. They are belongs to the defend group.Maybe they will abuse me.Please do not trust them.Forget a man called Hongzhang maybe will abuse 
also. I just want tell everybody .Never trust the man who do not konw the truth.

After WCA announce the investigation result.No one trust WCA. They do not think I can do things like this:

1uring the competitions he has acted aggressively, threatened to physically harm an individual several times, and verbally abused other competitors and WCA delegates.
2k3) competitor behaves in a way that is unlawful, violent or indecent, or intentionally damages venue facilities or anyone's personal property within the venue;

If I do like this I will be sent to prison. No one ever saw me do that.

About 2k2) competitor is suspect of cheating or defrauding the officials during the competition;
This is the biggest insult for my dignity. No one Chinese cuber would think I can do that. Your investigate result make no one trust WCA.

Until now. I have ever attend 17 times 1 round and 13 times 2 round.


----------



## flan (Aug 4, 2010)

Lol

edit: you could just lean 4x4 bld  I'm sure you'd pwn still.


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm unsure how others might think of me, but I side strongly with HaiYan.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Aug 4, 2010)

Haiyan, I've looked up to you ever since I discovered BLD, but don't you think demanding another round of BLD is a little too much? And writing someone's name in red is not really nice either. I don't want to insult you, but I think you're acting immaturely and demanding, sorry.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 4, 2010)

xXzaKerXx just wrote exactly what's on my mind about this.


----------



## Faz (Aug 4, 2010)

4Chan said:


> I'm unsure how others might think of me, but I side strongly with HaiYan.



I feel neutral now. There's always going to be 2 different stories to any situation, and I hope this all gets sorted out soon.


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Aug 4, 2010)

xXzaKerXx said:


> Haiyan, I've looked up to you ever since I discovered BLD, but don't you think demanding another round of BLD is a little too much? And writing someone's name in red is not really nice either. I don't want to insult you, but I think you're acting immaturely and demanding, sorry.



Thank you very much for your remind.


----------



## Innocence (Aug 4, 2010)

Meh. Whoever's right is right.

I'm trying not to be biased as I was sent cubes by Haiyan (thank you very much again, they were fantastic), but I'm inclined to believe more of this than not. People can tend to blow things up to be beyond what they are.

What xxxwhateversorryIdon'trememberyournamexxx said in the other thread. Why are there 2 btw?


----------



## r_517 (Aug 4, 2010)

lol it's not I that said u should be banned. more than 5 delegates said that. i'm just posting what they and u have said here


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Aug 4, 2010)

I meant no disrespect whatsoever, but I really hope you will change. Honest.


----------



## Carrot (Aug 4, 2010)

Well, I see your point of the side, but I must agree with the WCA. 

I mean, 1 month isn't like 1 year.

ohh.. a good advice: Stop making something big of having 1 or 2 rounds, if people wants you to have rounds, let them do it, if people only wants to hold 1 round, accept it. If people wants to change the schedule during the competition, you might ask why, but you still have to accept it, and not argue back. 

This story seems like you feel that you have been unfairly treated, but on the other side, this story also tells that you made a scene out of every competitions.. you need to strip the drama, and focus on the fun ;-)

WCA wants your results, but not your personality (So if you can be more like the "silent guy", they might accept your personality) because you have shown immature acting once, so they are scared of you to do it again..


----------



## jiggy (Aug 4, 2010)

Phew! That was long! =P

For those of us on the forum, it's hard know exactly what to believe when we hear only two conflicting sides of the story. However, I'd say that perhaps you could realise that, at the end of the day, this is just something we do for fun. I agree with what odder said. It sounds like there was a lot of confusion and schedule changing, but these things happen and it's no big deal.

We all enjoy hearing your achievements with blind solving, but there will always be more competitions and more opportunities for you to break more records. As a cuber, those are the kind of things I want to hear about, not that one of the best solvers around is involved in something like this.


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Aug 4, 2010)

i never judged mr haiyan zhuang based on the thread i read earlier...
but i dont know which one is true... this or the other thread...
but thinking of others bad makes me feel bad.. especially if i dont know the whole story...


----------



## Carrot (Aug 4, 2010)

The Bloody Talon said:


> i never judged mr haiyan zhuang based on the thread i read earlier...
> but i dont know which one is true... this or the other thread...
> but thinking of others bad makes me feel bad.. especially if i dont know the whole story...



if you merge them you will see that they actually fit okay together  (especially the way HaiYan argues makes them merge easier )

and as Faz said, there is always two sides of a case, so you know have to choose what story you want to listen to:
1) a Subject view (This including misunderstandings etc. etc.)
2) an Objective view (This is based on how other people looks at it)

I cannot(and doesn't want to) say which of the options I think is heaviest. because there is truly something about both options..


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Aug 4, 2010)

Odder said:


> The Bloody Talon said:
> 
> 
> > i never judged mr haiyan zhuang based on the thread i read earlier...
> ...



i agree!! 

(picks up my cube, put on my headset and start speedsolving without minding others life  )


----------



## onionhoney (Aug 4, 2010)

Hai Yan Zhuang said:


> He abuse me many and mang times. But now in Chinese forum no one trusts him. Because they know he know nothing about what happened and he is Belongs to ShangHai defend group. No one trusts him again.



This is NOT true. At least half of the mf8 members trust him a lot.


----------



## kutuan (Aug 4, 2010)

I met haiyan at Indonesian Championship 2010, and i help him a lot with translation from Indonesian language to Chinese while he's in the competition (i can speak a little Chinese )
and i'm lucky to be his judge for the BLD round *yey* 

in my opinion, Haiyan is a very humble and good person, and he's very friendly with everybody there. I dont know what's really going on China - but every story must have 2 sides.

Well i hope this issues will not keep you from breaking new record, go Haiyan


----------



## r_517 (Aug 4, 2010)

onionhoney said:


> Hai Yan Zhuang said:
> 
> 
> > He abuse me many and mang times. But now in Chinese forum no one trusts him. Because they know he know nothing about what happened and he is Belongs to ShangHai defend group. No one trusts him again.
> ...



we should really ask Anders to post some proofs here. anyway it should be a couple days later, not now


----------



## anders (Aug 4, 2010)

r_517 said:


> we should really ask Anders to post some proofs here. anyway it should be a couple days later, not now



I will not post any details due to the integrity of my witnesses. I wanted to conduct an open investigation, but the situation in China is tough. The witnesses have to speak for themselves; I will not breach their trust. But as I said in my report, I have several witnesses from several competitions that outline a consistent picuture.


----------



## nck (Aug 4, 2010)

So far all I've really seen is people telling everyone how big a douche Haiyan is.
Nice to see things from a different perspective.


----------



## Carrot (Aug 4, 2010)

onionhoney said:


> Hai Yan Zhuang said:
> 
> 
> > He abuse me many and mang times. But now in Chinese forum no one trusts him. Because they know he know nothing about what happened and he is Belongs to ShangHai defend group. No one trusts him again.
> ...



I don't know with you, but when people gets abused about something they feel is unfair, they tend to get self defensive(which results in less objective understanding).. I think it's fair (and well-placed) that you outline it, just don't call him a liar, please.


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 4, 2010)

wow... im sorry but i still think you went a little bit to far. Sometimes you just have to deal with things the way they are.


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 4, 2010)

Hai Yan Zhuang said:


> WCA want change the BLD rules, because my speed is too fast, others have no chance.




Yeah, no.


----------



## Zarlor (Aug 4, 2010)

*Thanks HaiYan*

It was good to read your side of the story. Obviously, you feel you were wronged and there's two things you'd like to see happen.



> 1.	How many round.
> 2.	We need our own delegate.



I think moving forward everyone should focus on the issues at hand and leave the personal issues and the past behind them.

Good luck in your negotiations. Try and keep it friendly.


----------



## RopedBBQ (Aug 4, 2010)

I too side with Haiyan, and with 4chan...

Both people did some actions that should have not been taken, but Haiyan's side of the story is different from what IVE been hearing.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm not sure what to think. Obviously there has been some organizational issues at some of the competitions. I know had his side of the story happened to me, I'd be upset. I don't think announcing it on the microphone is the time or place though. I think had he been on contact on the WCA website to inform them of the (what seems like habitual) issues, it might have been taken care of (instead of insulting people).

On the other hand, if he somehow developed a reputation for "harrassing" people for two rounds of BLD, prior to this investigation, I don't think there's much he could do.


----------



## onionhoney (Aug 4, 2010)

Alright. I take back what I've said about him. 
The fact is that Haiyan IS friendly and quiet most of the time at comps. However,you guys should know that he behaved very aggressively and impolitely at Hangzhou 2010 and Inner Mongolia 2010.


----------



## lynx (Aug 4, 2010)

I go for Haiyan's side, though I don't know the real story I do understand what he want to say. Just be strong Haiyan and everything will be ok...(",)


----------



## gyc6001 (Aug 4, 2010)

wow, although Haiyan's English is just okay, he's quite a great writer.


----------



## Thompson (Aug 4, 2010)

You must have a good memory to remember all these details.

And to blindsolve so quickly


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 4, 2010)

Chris Krueger, former 3x3 BLD world record holder.


----------



## AbelBrata (Aug 4, 2010)

Haiyan, this news is shocking me...
No matter what, I am still supporting you.
I hope this problem gonna end up nicely for all... and you'll be back on your mission to break your WR. I remember what you said, I am sure you can do it.
Don't stop. God bless you...


----------



## KJiptner (Aug 4, 2010)

From an emotional point of view, I can somewhat understand it, (even though I don't consider any agressive behaviour to be appropriate). 
As many of you know, the pressure for 3x3 BLD is usually quite high. There is a high level of possible frustration involved. You've practiced hundreds of attempts at home and then it all comes down to two or three attempts in a competition. If you DNF...last place, goodbye. This is very much unlike the speed-events. If you are world-class there and screw up you might still at least win the competition. Three attempts (and it used to be two), is not very much, especially if you know you are faster than most people are on 4x4 (5 attempts, often two rounds). 
I know quite a few people have seen me raging after 3x3 BLD (that kind of aggression is directed towards myself, though). It is an event that is simply vulnerable to frustration and negative feelings.


----------



## Kian (Aug 4, 2010)

I think it's probably best that we let the WCA continue their analysis of the IAC's findings in this situation and not continue to speculate without adequate information. Conjecture and hearsay are not helpful right now. "Taking sides" without knowing enough is silly.


----------



## AbelBrata (Aug 4, 2010)

Kian said:


> I think it's probably best that we let the WCA continue their analysis of the IAC's findings in this situation and not continue to speculate without adequate information. Conjecture and hearsay are not helpful right now. "Taking sides" without knowing enough is silly.



Yeah... I hope the result is a happy ending for everyone


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 4, 2010)

Seeing so many people automatically side with Haiyan or WCA when they don't know what really happened is disappointing.


----------



## KJiptner (Aug 4, 2010)

Kian said:


> "Taking sides" without knowing enough is silly.


 "Taking sides" is always silly, because you can't ever know enough.


----------



## Micael (Aug 4, 2010)

Thank you to have posted you point of view Haiyan.


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 4, 2010)

Kian said:


> I think it's probably best that we let the WCA continue their analysis of the IAC's findings in this situation and not continue to speculate without adequate information. Conjecture and hearsay are not helpful right now. "Taking sides" without knowing enough is silly.



This

And a message to HaiYan; 
I understand you feel "wronged" but argueing in public forums will not help your case. There are always to sides to a story and the general public will never be able to get the absolute truth from all these discussions. 

I suggest to just accept whatever disciplinary measure is taken, (even if you feel it is unfair) and then move forward and let your competition results do the talking.

Good luck with you future cubing!


----------



## keemy (Aug 4, 2010)

@Haiyan






In all seriousness though I really dislike how little info the WCA and this new IAC committee are willing to give us so understand people wanting to trust haiyan as he is giving us the only statements so far (however truthful they may or may not be). anyway here is to hoping the WCA will be more transparent in the future (or for 2011 reg dropping BLD as an event since it apparently fosters poor sportsmangship).


----------



## Tyson (Aug 4, 2010)

keemy said:


> In all seriousness though I really dislike how little info the WCA and this new IAC committee are willing to give us so understand people wanting to trust haiyan as he is giving us the only statements so far (however truthful they may or may not be). anyway here is to hoping the WCA will be more transparent in the future (or for 2011 reg dropping BLD as an event since it apparently fosters poor sportsmangship).



In all seriousness, don't you think some members of the WCA might be a little bit busy right now? And don't you think some members of the WCA might have day jobs, and that there might be a somewhat large event in the United States this weekend, and there are two emergencies that need to be taken care of?

Thank you, for your consideration.


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 4, 2010)

In that case, I look forward to the detailed report you'll publish after the emergencies are taken care of.

You're going to do that, right?


----------



## blah (Aug 4, 2010)

flan said:


> edit: you could just lean 4x4 bld  I'm sure you'd pwn still.


You have no idea how stupid you sounded there.


----------



## Tyson (Aug 4, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> In that case, I look forward to the detailed report you'll publish after the emergencies are taken care of.
> 
> You're going to do that, right?



Yeah, something like that. Some people are working on the report, and it's unfortunately not a trivial matter. Translation aside, the people involved are trying to decide how exactly they want to present this. You can ask Keemy about some of the information.

I will also say though, there is information that will not be released, and there is information that is not open to me or the other board members. A lot of the testimony gathered was done under the circumstances of confidentiality. Some people who provided this testimony fear retribution from the parties involved, and so I must say, there is information that I myself do not know.

The detailed report, for the most part, will probably not be written by me. All I'll really have to do this time is comment on the action afterward, as I wasn't around for any of this.

Though, as you feel the WCA does not provide enough information on various incidents, I would be curious as to what incidents you would like more information on. The great BLD cheating incident of 2007 was done by a minor, and thus the detailed report was not made public. Though, I believe all the data was pretty much online in some form or another.


----------



## keyan (Aug 4, 2010)

I've been asked by people involved to reply here. If anyone wants further information beyond this, Chinese speaking users here can find my posts at MF8. 

First, responding to Haiyan's post, his words in blue: 

But by the end of last year, I heard someone told me, WCA want change the BLD rules, because my speed is too fast, others have no chance. I feel it is very funny. But I really do not care if modify the rules. I will accord the rules to attend the competition.
Neither I nor anyone I know has any idea what this is about. If anyone is familiar with the WCA planning to change the rules for BLD, please tell me. Haiyan has at other points said that I was involved in the discussion, and that I defended him and prevented the rules change, and thus feels betrayed by me now. This never happened. 

There have something happens during the competition on December last year. I find maybe chris only want BLD hold one round. This makes me feel maybe someone do not want me have more chance. I still look him as my friend. I am not care. But for Chinese habit maybe better chris should tell me if he have some difficulty to makes he have to give me only one round. If he explains to me I will agree him. But he says nothing to me.
Assuming this is regarding the Beijing Winter competition, I was unaware of any trouble with this competition until after the fact, but I've been told that Haiyan got in a fight with Danyang Chen, another WCA delegate for China, over the number of rounds of BLD at the competition. I never was opposed to two rounds, I in fact was never asked to hold two rounds. The organizer originally made a schedule which included only one round of BLD, I thought there was no problem with the schedule. Apparently someone did. 

When I attend the Hangzhou open this year. There have a cuber who want solve 4*4*4 BLD.Only one cuber attend 4*4*4 BLD, so nobody want hold 4*4*4 BLD.Even MingZheng and chris. But finally chris give him chance to hold 4*4*4 BLD for himself.
This is regarding Yunqi Ouyang's 5x5BLD solve at Hangzhou 2010 on January 31 2010. Prior to the competition, the delegate Ming Zheng asked me about adding 5BLD for Yunqi. As the organizer originally didn't plan to hold 5BLD, I told Ming there was no reason to add the event. A few days later, Ming told me he had made a deal with Yunqi, wherein he would compete in 5BLD only, and scramble for all other events. This was more than three weeks before the competition. Even with this arrangement I was a bit unsatisfied, as I felt there was no need to add the event for one person, but in the end the arrangement worked quite well. 5BLD was held during 3BLD, when there were available judges and space for him to compete without disturbing the flow of the competition. For the rest of the day, as Yunqi is a fast scrambler, he was very helpful to the competition. The arrangement with him helped keep the competition on schedule. 

The day before the competition I ask the organizer how many round will the BLD be. He told me two round. 11:00AM and 3:00PM.
The person mentioned here has since confirmed that this is not true. The person in question was not the organizer, and did not know for certain about the schedule but guessed that there would be two rounds. 

The organizer and the others told me, the final will begin on 3:00PM.
Having spoken with the organizer recently, they tell me they never promised there would be a second round. 

So I ask the organizer what happened. He said he write the schedule 3 days ago. It do have two round. But When he ask another organizer, the other organizer told him Mingzheng change it two days ago .
The schedule, as posted by the organizer four days before the competition, is still available online with no edits, and with only one round of BLD. 

I have attended so many competition , every competitors can get a paper about the schedule .I do ask the organizer for the schedule that morning he said no one print it. Normally WCA delegate help us print the schedule.
There is no requirement to have printed schedules. Computers were available if competitors wanted to check the schedule. The delegate also had a printed copy, available to anyone that wanted to see it. 

The organizer asks MingZheng if he can add one round. MingZheng said of course.
Ming says this did not happen. 

I wait about 30 minutes, suddenly I find my flight is 7:00PM.
The idea of suddenly finding out that one has a plane flight is absurd. 

But at that time chris told me he do not agree. I think he is just joke. But after a minute he discuss something in secret with MingZheng. MingZheng told the organizer he cancel the second round.
Nothing was discussed in secret. We spoke with Haiyan and the organizer, saying that an additional round should be added after all the originally scheduled events finished, and that given the course of the competition up to that point, it was unlikely that there would be extra time for more rounds.

The organizer want hold two round very much.
Again, the organizer confirms she never said she wanted to hold two rounds. 

I told him, everybody told me have two round ,why do you told me only one round left.
The only person to acknowledge they said there would be two rounds also says they were guessing, and didn't know the schedule. There are others that can confirm that they spoke with Haiyan the morning of the competition about the schedule, including the single round of BLD.

He said he change the schedule two days ago. I said but I do not know that ,even the organizer do not know that. And there have no one schedule in the competition place. He said I write in on MF8, you should visit it yourself. I said I just attend the WCA competition I do not need visit MF8. MF8 is not WCA’s official site.
The schedule as posted by the organizer has only one round. The MF8 post is the official competition website, as shown on the WCA site. 

For 3*3 BLD there have 16 cubers. In order to hold 4*4 BLD for only one cuber you give up 16 cubers.
The addition of 5BLD required no changes to the original schedule. No events or rounds were dropped. 

What I have said make him become angary. He said :I think Chinese always hold two round for you is unfair for others. What he said makes me very angary ,I really realize what chris said to him. Why do not you think hold 4*4 BLD for chris and your friend is umfair? It is really unfair. For your friend you add 4*4 for him you think it is fair.. But for me. Chinese always hold two round for me is unfair .
This is a misinterpretation of what I said. I said that holding two rounds of BLD with no regard for the demand for other events or the possible impact on the schedule by adding the event the day of the competition is unfair to other competitors. 

We begin to strife.
Finally something true. 


I really feel very unfair that time. I pick up the microphone and announce: I feel very unfair about today’s competition. Organizer and every cuber told me 3*3 BLD have 2 round but when I want to competite Mingzheng told me only have one round. There have no schedule pager here. No one know the schudle ,it is his breach of duty .And in order to add 4*4 BLD for his friend he changes the two round BLD to only one round.This WCA delegate is not worth his salt.
Without again repeating the false claims made here, Haiyan fails to mention his very insulting tone throughout his tirade, and that he did this during the competition, disrupting competitors. 

Finally I said what I want said for almost one year. Chinese cuber should choose our own WCA delegate. Chinese cuber need democracy. We do not want the appoint people by favouritism. In China ,WCA delegate only choose his friends as the new WCA delegate. It is very unfair. The world is a democracy world. We need to choose the WCA delegate justice ourselves. Every cuber applauds for me. Every cuber want choose our own WCA delegate for a long time.
Beyond the simple fact that choosing delegates should not be based off a popularity contest or the fastest scores, it's important to note that the issue of choosing delegates with regard to Haiyan is problematic, as he has tried to coerce a recommendation for himself. 

Chris find things go bad. He ask me what happened. He told the organizer how many round is determined by the organizer does not determined by the WCA delegate. They can hold two round. But I do not want compete.
At the end of the day we actually ended up finishing earlier than I predicted. With a slight amount of time, it would be a push but I asked Haiyan if he wanted to do a second round of BLD. He said no. Because of this, I don't see that he has reason to complain. 

I am appreciate Ron , but I do not know why Danyang give up this chance. He only recommend one delegate. And he never meet Mingzheng before. I really do not want say how can Mingzheng become a delegate
An unwarranted accusation. 

You know in China no one like undemocratic. We need more WCA delegate for a long time. There sale 20000000 cubes last year. There have many nonWCA competition in China each month. We want more delegates. Just as you see, there have 6 WR in China now. We do really need more delegates.
I very much agree that China needs more delegates, and I've told Haiyan this many times. However, there are difficulties in appointing new delegates. I've asked some people I feel would be very good delegates, and they've refused because they know the position would create conflict with Haiyan. Fangyuan Chang recently became a delegate. Upon hearing about this, before it was confirmed that she would delegate, Haiyan called Fangyuan and insulted her severely, saying it was unacceptable she be delegate. It is notable that they were good friends prior to this. Haiyan has threatened to slander another invidual that he believes might be recommended to delegate. 

I like cube .I do not want things goes bad. I try to make better relation with him. He said the reason WCA want ban me is that I always ask two round during the competiton.
Asking once for two rounds is one question, repeated demands for two rounds, after having been explained that two rounds will not be held, is one of the reasons for the ban request. 

4 April. The organizer is my friend .He want hold 2 round for me..I break WR 2 times in the first round.. Chris ask me better do not begin the second round. Actrually When I find there have only 4 competitor I think two round is a shame.
Xi'an Spring, April 4. After the first round of BLD, I told Haiyan that there were not enough competitors to have a second round under WCA rules. He had no problem with this. 

And I also try to persuade him to give us more delegate. We want recommend a best man. Every WCA delegate in China and cuber think his is fit for a better delegate. But It seem chris never hear our point of view .
I don't recall Haiyan talking about delegates during this competition, but every other time I've discussed the issue of delegates with him, I strongly agree that China needs more delegates and welcome any recommendations he has. 

24 April zhengzhou open.
It is my hometown. Every cuber and organizer want me go there, they invite me there and give me two round. Today I call the organizer and ask him have I ever ask you must hold 2 round for me. He said never. Every cuber want you break WR.
After the first round .The organizer told me Mingzheng do not want hold two round .There have only 6 competitors. I also think it is not fit for two round. For me, I think if there have no more than 8 cuber ,I will never do 2 round. It is my rule.
Henan Open, May 2. I did not attend, but the organizer and delegate tell me that Haiyan made repeated demands for a second round of BLD, despite the number of competitors in the event not allowing a second round under WCA rules. 

1 May Beijing open.
I give the competition 700$ sponsor of Alpa cube company. And also 120 Alpha cubes. I know there have many cuber attend the BLD. So I ask the holder can I have two round. I do ask for two rounds. If ask for two round is also guilty ，I have nothing to say. The organizer told me there must have two rounds. But the BLD change to 1 round. I really feel unhappy. I think I have right to complain. But I do noting during the competiton. That night the leader of other city also want me talk about with chris about the delegate, But he sill as before., He even never want talk with us. Ok.
BUAA, May 9. Before the competition the organizer and I listed the events in order of priority for holding a second round. The priority was based on the number of rounds and cutoff times for each event in the previous year's Beijing competitions. Had there been enough time, we would have held second rounds for all events, but in the end we were unable to hold second rounds for 5x5, BLD or OH. The organizer never said there would be two rounds. All events aside from 3x3 were scheduled as one round, with the plan to add second rounds, based on the priority list we made, if there were enough time. 


8 11 may Beijing Daxue
I know chris do not want talk with me about the delegate. I give up. Others talk with him.
It seems that he maybe want talk with us about this.
This makes me very happy .We even finds chance.
Beijing Side Events, May 23. Not holding BLD, Haiyan didn't attend this competition. No one approached me regarding the issue of delegates at this competition. 

7 May Taiyuan open
All the competitor is the member of my own forum. They are all my friend, They hold 2 round for me. I never need ask them hold 2 round for me. But that time I change my mind. I do not want break WR. I tell chris I do not want break. Becauese I really do not want others say me always have so many chance. The second round I get 3 DNF. I tell the organizer. I do that on purpose.
Taiyuan, May 30. The idea that, after so many demands for second rounds of BLD, when given a second round Haiyan intentionally DNFed is silly. Haiyan made no mention of the world record, and watching his solves, they seemed like regular DNFs. Were he intentionally DNFing, that would both be wasting competition time, and somewhat insulting to those competitors who didn't advance into the second round. 

That time. Fangyuan Chang told me.WCA Board want change the BLD rule so that restrict me break the WR Last year. Chris do not agree with them .He help me. I says thank you to chris.I really think there have no gap between me and chris. I think chris finally want give us the WCA delegate of our own. Everyone think he will do that.
I would love for someone to point out where I talked about changing the WCA rules with regard to BLD. As for the issue of delegates, I still feel China needs more. At the time, aside from myself, Danyang Chen and Ming Zheng were delegates in China, who both are doing very good jobs. I don't know what he means by "delegate of our own". Perhaps he means a delegate that is Chinese, like Danyang and Ming. Perhaps he means a delegate chosen by Chinese people, like Danyang and Ming. 

But suddenly Fangyuan Chang becomes a WCA delegate. No one ever told us. Even Fangyuan Chang do not dare tell to anybody.
Given Haiyan's threats to other delegates, I see no reason to announce to him who is being considered. The choice of Fangyuan was not announced because at the time it was not finalized with the WCA board. 

I find he write in our forum that Honghou open should ban me. 5 months have passed, I do not know why he say that again.
A small note in a summary of my nearly five years of cubing, that made no specific mention of the individuals involved and said that the actions were unacceptable and a repeat would lead to a ban. 

He must ask the Opinion of Chinese cuber. No one approve his dictatorship.
I have always highly valued the opinions of Chinese cubers who I have no direct reason to mistrust. 

If he think there have something should talk with me about the Hanzhou open, he should talk with me directly. Maybe I could agree with him. But I will also tell him what his wrong.
When I asked to talk with Haiyan, he repeatedly said he had no time or that he didn't want to talk. 

After Hangzhou open ，I promise I will do nothing during other competition. I really do nothing during the competition. Even the 2 round belongs to me are canceled.
The Hangzhou competition was not the last time Haiyan caused trouble. I have no knowledge of competitions that had previously planned two rounds of BLD later canceling. 

Fangyuan chang also give me two round two days ago. There have 15 cubers.She ask me for a long time. In order to save time, the two rounds will hold together.
Inner Mongolia, July 24. Fangyuan confirms she never promised two rounds, saying that if there were time a second round could be considered. She asked other competitors if two rounds of BLD could be held back to back to save time, but all the other competitors said this format would be too tiring. 

Chris asks for 1 round again.
The original schedule called for one round of BLD. 

Actually I do not care if there have 2 rounds.I told me I need not angry.
"Not angry" in this case translates as threatening violence against organizers and delegates. 

I ask Fangyuan Chang.You told me there have two round ,why do not you write it in on the schedule. She said if she write it on the schedule chris will never agree.
Fangyuan confirms she never agreed to hold two rounds, that a second round would be added if there were time. I never disagreed with her planning. 

I also told ShuangChen not matter how many round the BLD is. I will support the competiton forever. I wish the competition hold well. I will still support them the timer.
I did not attend this competition, but I've been told that Haiyan told the organizers that he would not provide timers for the competition unless there were two rounds of BLD. This was less than a week before the competition, with little chance to find another source of timers. 

Maybe he writes the mail above to you.
After this, the person in question sent another message, recanting their previous statement. They later sent another, saying the previous message was written by Haiyan and that he threatened them into sending it. 

1 month before the competiton she told me there will have two round of BLD.
As stated before, this is false. 

He have ever said many times and said to Several cubers that: Chinese always hold BLD 2 round for Haiyan Zhuang is unfair for foreigner.
We ask him why hold 2 rounds are unfair for foreigner. We are according to the WCA rules.Your rules. We do nothing wrong.
He open his mouth and say nothing for a long time.. He has nothing to say. He agrees he have ever said that.
My response being slow is reasonable, giving that I was being threatened at 2AM and being required to respond in a language I'm not fluent with. That I said nothing is false. I stated that, if I did say this at some point, it was a mistake on my part. My meaning was that, always holding a second round of BLD with no regard for the demand for other events is unfair to other competitors, and if he is unhappy with how BLD is held in China he could try comparing it with foreign competitions. 

The organizer of Hangzhou ask him for 2 round many times. I never ask for him. He said he never heard the organizer for him. He tell a lie. You can ask the orginzer here: http://worldcubeassociation.org/resu...ngzhouOpen2010
The organizer want hold 2 round very much. You can ask the organizer.
Again, I spoke to the organizer recently and she says she never promised to hold two rounds, only that a second round could be considered if there were time. 

How can Chris know I want 2 round He said maybe they ask for Ming Zheng. Ok. They ask for Mingzheng. But Why do not you agree to give 2 round. He said, the time is not enough. I ask him, the whole competition is finished on 4:30 PM. The time is enough, every cuber during that competition can give you proof for the time. He has noting two say.
So far as I recall, the Hangzhou competition ended just after 4:40. The original schedule ended at 5:00. I had originally said it would be a bad idea to add a second round of BLD because the competition wasn't likely to end ahead of schedule. While my prediction not being accurate doesn't show a deliberate attempt to limit Haiyan's solving, I think it's more important to note that, when asked at the end of the day if he wanted another round, Haiyan declined. This makes the ending time of the competition irrelevant. 

He never told the real truth about HangZhou open to WCA Board.
Despite not being the delegate for the competition, I gave a report on the Hangzhou competition to the board. 

Further you if WCA want suspend me they need also suspend Chris .If they wan ban me they need also ban Chris.
I told the board Haiyan's complaints against me, and said that if they felt the need, I would accept being suspended during the course of the investigation along with Haiyan. The board did not feel that was necessary. 

Another suggestion，if what Xiaobo Jin said about the ShangHai open is not truth. Can WCA ban him?
B- B- B- BANNING SPREE!!!

During the competitions he has acted aggressively, threatened to physically harm an individual several times, and verbally abused other competitors and WCA delegates.
2k3) competitor behaves in a way that is unlawful, violent or indecent, or intentionally damages venue facilities or anyone's personal property within the venue;
At least two WCA delegates are witness to threats of physical violence made by Haiyan. That he did not carry through with the threats is irrelevant. 

2k2) competitor is suspect of cheating or defrauding the officials during the competition;
Lying to organizers and delegates about competition scheduling falls under defrauding officials. 

Aside from Haiyan's words here, I think it's important to point out that information regarding witnesses and the information given to the IAC will not be given, despite requests, due to threats made to those involved. 

I was requested by another party involved in this situation to give more explanation on the international forums. If people want further information, I have posted a lot on mf8.com.cn
Sorry this is so long, probably not much fun to read. Time for me to sleep.


----------



## Micael (Aug 4, 2010)

keemy said:


> [...] anyway here is to hoping the WCA will be more transparent in the future (or for 2011 reg *dropping BLD as an event *since it apparently fosters poor sportsmangship).[...]



That is a joke, right?


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Aug 4, 2010)

There have many things you wrote is not truth of your reply. And I do not want relpy it again.All your result is get from email. No one man in my mail who hold other competitions have ever get your email.So no one of them trust your result.If you want get the reall truth,at least you should ask a man who can say chinese come to China to investigate this at least one month.Otherwise ,no one trust WCA.This result is just WCA result.


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 4, 2010)

Tyson said:


> Yeah, something like that. Some people are working on the report, and it's unfortunately not a trivial matter. Translation aside, the people involved are trying to decide how exactly they want to present this. You can ask Keemy about some of the information.




Thanks for the heads up. However, this information wasn't exposed on request. Who can I ask that will tell me?



Tyson said:


> as you feel the WCA does not provide enough information on various incidents




I wonder where you heard this.

My only gripe with the WCA is the handling of regulation changes and the regulations themselves. However, I hope to bring various things concerning this up at the appropriate time of the year for regulation discussion.


----------



## Bob (Aug 4, 2010)

Micael said:


> keemy said:
> 
> 
> > [...] anyway here is to hoping the WCA will be more transparent in the future (or for 2011 reg *dropping BLD as an event *since it apparently fosters poor sportsmangship).[...]
> ...



I believe there is some truth to that. I heard that 3x3x3 speedsolve is also on the list of events to be dropped because it is too hard for judges to ensure competitors do not make moves during inspection.


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 4, 2010)

im with faz. i don't think demanding another blind round is mature yet, they should change things like that.


----------



## riffz (Aug 4, 2010)

Hai Yan Zhuang said:


> There have many things you write is not truth of your reply. And I do not want relpy it again.



That sucks. I guess I'll take keyan's word for it.



Bob said:


> Micael said:
> 
> 
> > keemy said:
> ...


----------



## Tyson (Aug 4, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Tyson said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, something like that. Some people are working on the report, and it's unfortunately not a trivial matter. Translation aside, the people involved are trying to decide how exactly they want to present this. You can ask Keemy about some of the information.
> ...



You can talk to me personally. But a lot of this information is in the works right now, and it's not exactly clear what will be published, what needs to be edited, and what's not appropriate to be published.


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks for the offer, but I'd rather wait for it to be published than personally waste time being used on getting it done.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 4, 2010)

Bob said:


> Micael said:
> 
> 
> > keemy said:
> ...



lollololololololol

Nice one =D


----------



## oprah62 (Aug 4, 2010)

Bob said:


> I believe there is some truth to that. I heard that 3x3x3 speedsolve is also on the list of events to be dropped because it is too hard for judges to * ensure * competitors do not make moves during inspection.



Huh? At The comps I have been to some judges pay no attention whats so ever. I could probably make an xcross without them noticing. Also, my friend had his cube's core misaligned before he finished his u perm on 4x4 so he put it down and took the dnf. The judge didn't even bother to check the rest of the last layer because she saw a block lined up( back of u perm). She just wrote down his time and he had to correct her. Maybe if some just payed a bit more attention...
Edit: Wow I fell for his joke. anyway, it wouldn't surprise me that judges can't ensure moves.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 4, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Micael said:
> ...



Dude, he isn't serious.


----------



## Tyson (Aug 4, 2010)

Poe's Law.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 4, 2010)

The ability of people to speculate and take sides (and switch sides) so quickly based on hearsay surprises me...
The WCA has no motivation to cause conflict with any cuber...it is not good for the community. I trust the WCA to at least have very good reason to suspect that rules are being broken to actually suspend a WCA member. In addition, I'm sure that the WCA doesn't want to make more work for themselves than necessary. I don't think they enjoy doing investigations.
That being said, I trust whatever decision the WCA comes to after their investigation. I certainly am not going to take the side of Haiyan after hearing testimony only from him, which is in direct opposition to several other people. I'm also not going to condemn him before the WCA makes their decision.
I think it's rather...silly... to do otherwise, and takes a great deal of vanity to think you know the whole story well enough to decide who is right and who is wrong, especially when your only information comes from forum posts.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Aug 4, 2010)

Tldr

I'm waiting for the wca report to come out before I choose who is in the right. But haiyan, maybe you should organize your own competition with 2 rounds next time, eh?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 4, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> Tldr
> 
> I'm waiting for the wca report to come out before I choose who is in the right. But haiyan, maybe you should organize your own competition with 2 rounds next time, eh?



A next time? Considering what's going on right now, I think that's very unlikely.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 4, 2010)

riffz said:


> Mods can delete this if they like. I said something stupid.



You can delete it yourself (under "advanced edit", I believe), but okay.


----------



## Edward (Aug 4, 2010)

I feel I shouldn't form an opinion ;-;

But, when I read Haiyan's (kind of broken english type of stuff) posts, it reminds me of cavemen talking, and I lol.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 4, 2010)

Edward said:


> I feel I shouldn't form an opinion ;-;
> 
> But, when I read Haiyan's (kind of broken english type of stuff) posts, it reminds me of cavemen talking, and I lol.



HAIYAN MAD HAIYAN SMASHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## iasimp1997 (Aug 4, 2010)

Bob said:


> Micael said:
> 
> 
> > keemy said:
> ...



... Are you kidding me? WCA wouldn't drop 3x3 as an event, it's too popular...

If that was sarcasm, then nice. You fooled me.

EDIT: jms_gears1 olololololololol


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Aug 4, 2010)

That sarcasm just went way over your head, huh?


----------



## Edward (Aug 4, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> That sarcasm just went way over your head, huh?



Not to mention a few posts clearly signalling that he was joking :I


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 4, 2010)

Hai Yan Zhuang said:


> [...]lotsastuff[...]


tl;dr


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 4, 2010)

[4:28:42 PM] Janna Nguyen: angry chinese man


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 4, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > I feel I shouldn't form an opinion ;-;
> ...



I can't just put lol because it doesn't express the amount of laughter that this comment gave me


----------



## qqwref (Aug 5, 2010)

Bob said:


> Micael said:
> 
> 
> > keemy said:
> ...



You mean before inspection?


Anyway. I know how much of an ass a certain person can be and I think it is possible Haiyan was provoked into acting the way he did. So personally I will agree more with Haiyan unless I see evidence proving he is at fault. I really hope this incident will not cause strain between the WCA and the Chinese cubing community.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 5, 2010)

In my view, the way Haiyan acted was indeed, very immature. HOWEVER, partially, it was not his fault. His was was not informed of the changed schedule, just like Miranda was never informed of his rights.


----------



## ronaldraymond2 (Aug 5, 2010)

*temporary o/t*



jms_gears1 said:


> [troll picture]


ot: who is the guy in the sf bay area who wears a voltron mask while cubing in public places? he appears to use a 3 or 4 look ll so i guess he is beginning/intermediate?


----------



## camcuber (Aug 5, 2010)

The Bloody Talon said:


> i never judged mr haiyan zhuang based on the thread i read earlier...
> but i dont know which one is true... this or the other thread...
> but thinking of others bad makes me feel bad.. especially if i dont know the whole story...



Can you provide me with a link? I am having trouble finding that thread and would be interesting in reading it....


----------



## Dene (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm still on Chris' side, despite qqwref's statement. I've heard of much evidence regarding HaiYan's babytron-ing.


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 5, 2010)

I think:
-Politics should stay out of cubing
-People who want HaiYan out because he's "too good" need to realize this _is_ competition
-HaiYan should just accept other people's (who are in charge) decisions


----------



## Sakarie (Aug 5, 2010)

camcuber said:


> The Bloody Talon said:
> 
> 
> > i never judged mr haiyan zhuang based on the thread i read earlier...
> ...


This one:

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=428737

No, kidding, this one:
speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23004


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 5, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> I think:
> -Politics should stay out of cubing
> -People who want HaiYan out because he's "too good" need to realize this _is_ competition




You are hilariously ignorant.


----------



## Innocence (Aug 5, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Chapuunka said:
> 
> 
> > I think:
> ...



Care to back that up? Politics should stay out of cubing is an opinion, therefore can't be ignorant. It is highly likely that at least one person would want HaiYan out because he's "too good", so he's not ignorant there.


----------

